
Webkey – Like ssh keys for the web - billytetrud
https://webkey-auth.github.io/
======
billytetrud
So I just created this in the past 2 days. This should allow any website to do
single-password auth with a much higher level of auth security and convenience
for users (single password with potentially hours or days expiry, text-entry-
less single-click authentication if the password hasn't expired yet).

I'm wondering if anyone is interested in using this, working on it, or
evaluating its security. I think it should be secure, but I'm not an security
expert. Would very much appreciate critique and suggestions.

